# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  World Class Cruises at Discounted Rate for Travel Mate

## TravelMate

http://www./forums/index.php?act=Att...e=post&id=3671http://www./forums/index.php?act=Att...e=post&id=3681  I have many cruises I can potentially go on worldwide throughout the year as an author and motivational speaker. I will be working on the cruise ships in exchange for a significantly discounted rate, which I in turn can pass on to whoever travels and shares a cabin with me.


Must be a nonsmoker, have a good amount of money in savings (ready to go when the opportunities become available) and willing to buy your own airfare.


For example I have a cruise opportunity right now September 30 to October 17th leaving Honolulu, Hawaii going through the French Polynesian Islands (Bora Bora and several more) concluding in Sydney, Australia. Hence you'd need to buy an air ticket to Honolulu and a return airline ticket from Sydney, Australia. I've got several of these same cruises - different dates to choose from....so don't let the dates limit you. I've got countless phenomenal cruises on top notch cruise lines I can go on.....just email the dates of your availability. Once we agree on a cruise, I will mail you a legitimate contract to pay me (after which I will secure the cruise for us).

This 18 day cruise from Hawaii to Bora Bora to Australia ...I'm only asking $1,250 for.


The cruises require you pay staff gruities daily - approximately between $15 and $35 a day. Food is all inclusive, but not alcohol. Although usually I and whoever accompanies me gets between a 20 to 50% discount on merchandise and drinks (not excursions - which you also must pay for as does every other passenger if you choose to go on one at the various ports).


If you are classy, not high maintenance, nor aggravating or annoying - pleasant to travel with, neat, on time, accommodating, not a complainer or perfectionist whiner.... then I'd be willing to consider having you accompany me.


For the Polynesian cruise mentioned above you would need to pay me $1,000 after which I would book the cruise (and provide you a contract before taking your money). Once you've paid, I will secure the booking and proceed to finalize all details with the cruise ship.


I've traveled to over 55 countries, 55 islands and 6 continents thus far.....having spoken and worked on Celebrity Cruises in July, 2009 (Italy, Greece & Turkey) and traveled for pleasure previoulsy on Norwegian Cruise Line, Princess Cruises and Royal Caribbean in various destinations.


My website is www.PaulFDavis.com to enable you to understand why cruise ships give me super deals to travel in return for speaking as it enhances their passengers' travel experience....every cruise has a few type As who want to be productive and growing in some way. Hence they bring me in to provide programs and services.



Therefore if you accompany you cannot excessively drink and make an ass of yourself or me. You must conduct yourself in the highest regard, interacting with staff and passengers respectfully. Otherwise you are free to have fun, be yourself and enjoy!


If interested, reply with your dates of availability and how much you are able to spend. I don't go on cheesy cruises, only world class cruises (usually 7 days or more) to premiere destinations everyone dreams of going.


Don't harrass me please with stupid questions, nor nosy inquiries about how I do what I do. I have a website whereon are my 18 books and speaking credentials from around the world.


Again this is only for people with cash in hand and available time off work ready to travel. 


Don't annoy me with anything else please! Neither contact cruise ships because the discounted rate is through me. If you want to go through and to the cruise ships they will tell me your name and then I will blacklist you, after which you will not travel with me. By all means if you want to travel with the cruise ships please do so, but don't go looking for my discounted rate with the cruise ships (as I'm working on the ship, duh, that's why they give me and whoever accompanies me the major price cuts).


Sorry to have to be so blunt and spell it out, but I don't have time for stupid inquiries for the few who don't get it.....read and if you have money in hand to travel, proceed.....otherwise kindly move on and pray for prosperity so one day you can participate.


Don't try to pick my brain with goofy questions. I don't share my secrets. If you want a consultation I charge $375 an hour.

www.PaulFDavis.com
info@PaulFDavis.com

----------


## martinguptill

Travel by cruise becomes very vast and also it is always an exciting for all.There are many travelling companies available in the market which offers some special discount on it.

----------

